# Taking photos of finished pieces



## WoodLove (Nov 5, 2013)

I would like to take better photos of the items I have been turning. I remember seeing somewhere on the WB members were making a photo booth contraption for their photos. Can someone please guide me in the right direction ? Thanks.


----------



## Molokai (Nov 6, 2013)

Its easy, just add two light sources, two transparent papers, one camera stand and voila, its done. 
Just kidding, here is the easiest setup

http://knifetalkonline.com/smf/index.php?page=6

and if its dark just use two light sources with transparent paper or something. Experiment with light sources, directions and use some kind of image processing like photoshop or... ,
key is in the level adjustment.


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 7, 2013)

If I were to build a photo booth for my items what is the best artificial light I should use? I want to build a photo booth that's portable.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 12, 2013)

I've purchased a photo cube and use natural sunlight whenever possible. Here's a link to one like the one I have on Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/CowboyStudio-...TF8&qid=1384268888&sr=1-2&keywords=photo+cube

Reactions: Like 1


----------

